# Machine Polishing Beginners Classes Pics



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A different write up to the usual Studio post this one, but this is the pics from the first two Machine Polishing Beginners classes of 2010 which have taken place in Glasgow run by Gordon and myself. Following the success of the 2009, we are delighted that the current line of classes seem to be going very well.

*21st February*

The class starts off with machine control - no focus on correction, just a focus on controlling the machine on different panels of the car and giving people a chance to get a feel for the machines and how to handle them... practice makes perfect, and we spend time at this stage working on folks techniques and getting them comfortable with the machines...





































Team work as folk discuss what they find easy and what they are finding more difficult on the side panels...



















After spending time working on machine control, we moved onto talking about pads and polishes and their typical working techniques and the different products available on the market...










before going on to looking at paint correction, how to assess the paintwork and how to find the correct pad and polish combo for the desired results.

After a demonstration of paint assessment and the correction of various defects, it was over to the class to generate their 50/50 shots - correcting the paint to a standard they would be happy with, starting from assessing and working out the desired pad and polish combo. The doors before...





































The teams working away - DA on one side, rotary on the other...




























Gordon grabbing the classes' attention for demonstrations...



















The 50/50 results achieved... team 1...



















and team 2...



















Pretty good finish, I'd say! :










More testing and different defects and panels followed...




























50/50 achieved under natural light...










Using the strip lights to see deeper marks over the 50/50:










and under the gun...



















Other team...




























Demonstration of the filling properties of Super Resin Polish as an example of correction by filling rather than full paint removal... some holograms before:



















and after SRP application, by DA with a finishing pad:



















Many thanks to all class members for this first class of the year - we had fun and great to see some excellent correction and finishing results! :thumb:

----------------------------------------------

*21st March*

As with the previous day, we kick off with machine control... this date all members wished to focus on the DA to start with so both Gordon and I did demonstrations and worked with folk to get them comfortable with controlling the machine on various panels around the car...























































Demonstrations of paint assessment and correction by machine polisher...



















Then it was into the DIY part of the day - correcting and refining their own sections of the car, working as teams to bounce ideas off each other as they assess and correct the paint:





































Looking at deeper scratches...



















Some 50/50 shots...



















Before...










50/50...










After...










Giving the rotary a go...










Deep scratch to correct...



















out with the baby Festool RAP-80...










Sorted...



















and some more 50/50s...



















Before...










and after...










A big thanks to all those who attended out March beginners class - a fun day and some cracking results :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave,

Many thanks for the write up - brings back great memories of my course last August! (red Leon we meet again at Autobrite...).

Glad everyone got what looks like so much out of your great training yet again....

Looking forward to the next vacant slot on one of your advance courses that I can do!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Great little write up, looking forward to booking in the near future.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Great stuff Dave, good to see this is really taking off!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

CliveP said:


> Dave,
> 
> Many thanks for the write up - brings back great memories of my course last August! (red Leon we meet again at Autobrite...).
> 
> ...


Remember you form both date Clive. Dundee and the Midlands meet.

See you soon in the Midlands. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

get those advance ones up davey


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> get those advance ones up davey


Wait your turn.
Check back in a month. :lol:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

or 3


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

will the begginers course next week be on a car or just panels out of intrest dave


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think mark has organised a car for you to polish? i think anyway

gordon or dave will confirm...#


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good chaps! I can't wait till my class now!!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great write up


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

If you need a car to practice with you can have my bros neglected 106 in faded red 

Class looks fun though, maybe oneday.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice write-up Dave :thumb:
are you quite short by any chance?:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kev,

Yep, Dave is physically small but with a massive heart and an equally great brain!

That is the great man in the picture!

Hope all going well for you Kev.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Kev,
> 
> Yep, Dave is physically small but with a massive heart and an equally great brain!
> 
> ...


You missed off good sense of humour and has mastered the microwave to heat pies to perfection and makes a cracking brew from the list Clive.


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Really looking forward to my beginners class in mid april


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Kev,
> 
> Yep, Dave is physically small but with a massive heart and an equally great brain!
> 
> ...


cheers Clive, was annoyed when i saw the weather this morning 
then my niece and nephew came round for the afternoon


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the write-up Dave.

I'm still amazed at the finish we (both teams) achieved on a car which had been 'vandalised' with wire wool!

Thanks again to Dave and Gordon for running the classes- it's much appreciated by us all!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

ross-1888 said:


> get those advance ones up davey


I agree, cant wait to see:thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty pleaseeee, advanced pics?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

beany_bot said:


> Pretty pleaseeee, advanced pics?


Sorry guys, snowed under with writeups in a queue to get resized and then go up - but they will be up soon! :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Hands on help with my DAS6 is something I will defo consider. From the pics some of the guys look to be applying a lot more pressure on the machine than I am currently usung.

Andy


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Any advanced pics yet?


----------

